# Concrete slab for an rv.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.colemanconcrete.com/concrete-calculator.html


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ZONKER22 said:


> ...12 feet wide, 30 feet long and 4 inches thick.


27 cubic feet per cubic yard (3x3x3)

12 feet x 30 feet = 360 square feet
360 SF x .333 (1/3 of a foot or 4") = 119.88 cubic feet
120 CF /27 = 4.44 Cubic Yards


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

or you could ask a 5th grader to figure the volume - plan on 5% waste when ordering the mud


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

itsreallyconc said:


> or you could ask a 5th grader to figure the volume - plan on 5% waste when ordering the mud


Or you could come to a website like this one and ask that question to possibly thousands of people who have had that experience and could also suggest things you may not have thought of.

I'd choose the latter over a 5th grader.That's just me though.......


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

thinking further, you might need a more educated source as public schools rarely do the thorough collective job for which we hire teachers these days,,, then again, its not difficult to be a teacher - so few wrong answers to check off & be sure little johnnie's self-esteem is well stroked :whistling2: seems education is often the death knell of common sense


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's the easiest answer I can give for this, and future similar questions:
(Not that there's anything wrong with asking....)

4" thick covers 81 sq. feet per yard.

4.5" thick covers 72 sq. feet per yard.

5" thick covers 65 sq. feet per yard.

6" thick covers 54 sq. feet per yard.

8" thick covers 40 sq. feet per yard. 

Of course, as IRC mentioned, add at least 5% additional on smaller jobs especially.


----------

